# Cool poster



## JR Parks (Apr 13, 2017)

I came across an interesting wood and tree poster that I thought might be worth sharing.

http://www.alansfactoryoutlet.com/hubfs/53-types-of-wood-printable.pdf?t=1492103168593

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 15, 2017)

Interesting concept, but very poorly executed in that the "grain pics" are stylistic representations and in many cases hardly look like the wood at all.


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 15, 2017)

phinds said:


> Interesting concept, but very poorly executed in that the "grain pics" are stylistic representations and in many cases hardly look like the wood at all.


Paul,
I know definitely not perfect but I do like the size representations of the trees. Oh well...


----------



## phinds (Apr 15, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Paul,
> I know definitely not perfect but I do like the size representations of the trees. Oh well...


Yeah, I do too. Just wish he had shown actual wood grain instead of an unrealistic graphic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

